# Mechanical vs Electrical Gauges



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

This is honest curiosity... I've seen several posts about guys dealing with mechanical gauge installations and whatnot. So what is the obsession with mechanical gauges on these cars? Electric gauges are easier to deal with, and while mechanical gauges can have a faster response... I personally wouldn't want mechanical fuel, oil, or water gauges in the dash because having those fluids leak inside would be a bad day. Really, only pressure gauges like oil, fuel, etc are the ones that truly benefit from the instant response. It used to be mechanical gauges had full sweep whereas electrical was relegated to short sweep, but that's no longer a concern with modern technology. 

Here's a cool video showing the difference in response time between a mechanical and electrical boost gauge... 






Is it feelings about reliability, price, a nod to nostalgia, old school (not saying old guys) guys not wanting to adopt new school technology or maybe wanting to keep vintage technology with vintage cars?

Not trying to stir the pot or anything, just curious what it is that's drawing a lot of people towards the mechanical gauges?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Simplicity and reliability. 

Also on a fuel pressure gauge you use an isolator so you do not plumb fuel into the passenger compartment. Temp gauge does not put water in the vehicle either. My magneto is setup for mechanical drive that now drives a small inverter to send a signal to my tach.

I don't think it's really a matter of which is better, but which is better for you.

Why the obsession with electrical gauges?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll second what Alky said. Simplicity and reliability....and real time accuracy. Over time, this has built up a following of folks that_ trust_ these gauges.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Now....with that said one of the coolest gauges out there is the Aero-force setup Aeroforce Technology Inc | Products - Interceptor which is only compatible with OBD 2 vehicles. Had one on my 97 GTP and it was amazing. Anyone with a late model "hot rod" would be foolish _not_ to have one IMO, and that is one of the advantages to electronics in that it allows for data logging and a more precise tune.

For us "vintage" guys it would be great to have all that real time data to tune our cars but it would require extensive rewiring and optimally a fuel injection setup to take advantage of all the data acquired.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

My obsession with electrical gauges is simplicity and reliability, lol. Put in the sensor, run some wire, done. No tubing, no mess. It's way easier to run wires than tubing. The millisecond faster response of the mechanical gauges is nice, but it's not like it would likely be the difference in saving an engine or something. I'm a pilot, and flying instrument, all you do is stare at the gauges, and you can have one changing dramatically and you can still miss it for a few seconds. I've never had one fail on me and I've had dozens of gauges in various cars over the years... to include an Aeroforce gauge in my LS1 swapped RX7 (needed a speedo.) They are definitely awesome. I'll have one in my Goat if I end up going the LS swap route. I'm considering a Racepak gauge cluster as well... if you really want reliability, solid state is where it's at. 

I meant no offense by the question, everyone I've ever known has run electric gauges on everything but boost or engine bay gauges. This is the only place I've seen much talk about it, and I was honestly just curious what the deal was.

Here's a video of the RX7 I had, this was when my best friend still owned it before I bought it from him, we built it together. He didn't have the Aeroforce gauge in, I just replaced the voltage gauge, put in the Aeroforce, and had it read Speed and Voltage unless i wanted to see something else specific. 

I also realize that water temp doesn't put water in the dash, but water pressure does. I know those are uncommon, but they are out there.

http://www.streetfire.net/video/ls1-rx7-compilation-street-track-and-burnouts_69455.htm


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

And I plan to run these in my GTO... LS swap or not.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The nice thing about this forum is that nobody really gets offended.....everybody wants to learn what they can and contribute what they can. Being a pilot, where gauges MUST work accurately, you know what works for you and what is reliable. I personally have no problems with electrical gauges, either. I just don't like digital gauges with numbers only over the needle type. The needle type, weather mechanical or electrical, allows you to monitor your gauges at a mere glance, as you 'know' where the needles are supposed to be during normal operation. Digital numerical gauges require you to read each gauge every time you look at them....time consuming and annoying .


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll admit I'm old school and prefer to run mechanical gauges because they've worked for me in the past. I have no doubt the newer electric gauges are good, but I simply prefer mechanical. It's a choice and likely one others make as well because most places still seem to carry both. Maybe it's a nod towards nostalgia, but as geeteeohguy and Alky alluded to personal choice keeps this hobby fun and interesting.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> The nice thing about this forum is that nobody really gets offended.....everybody wants to learn what they can and contribute what they can. Being a pilot, where gauges MUST work accurately, you know what works for you and what is reliable. I personally have no problems with electrical gauges, either. I just don't like digital gauges with numbers only over the needle type. The needle type, weather mechanical or electrical, allows you to monitor your gauges at a mere glance, as you 'know' where the needles are supposed to be during normal operation. Digital numerical gauges require you to read each gauge every time you look at them....time consuming and annoying .


I'm with you excluding the Aeroforce gauges because you can get a TON of info in a single guage... the only other thing I prefer to have a digital readout is wideband air/fuel. But then again, the pretty colors are effectively a needle.


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like "mechanical" coolant temp and oil pressure because of the 270 degree sweep of the indicator. I think I can get better readings when the change from, say, 160 degrees to 210 degrees (or 20 psi to 60 psi) covers 1/3 or more of the dial. As far as installation goes, electric gauges require finding a good source for voltage when ignition is on, routing wire to each transducer, etc. Then there's the cost of transducer + gauge.... For more readable scale and cost I like the "mechanical" type and installation seems to be about the same to me. 

I seem to recall seeing some electrical gauges with expanded indicator sweep, but I believe they were pretty expensive.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Autometer has full sweep electric gauges for pretty much all of their series now... so that argument is no longer valid.

Price is definitely a concern, and I get that... about $100 more for a Electric vs Mechanical water temp gauge on Jegs. 

Autometer Ultralight Full Sweep Electric Water Temp (100-260) - $195.99
Auto Meter 4354 Auto Meter Ultra-Lite Gauges - Free Shipping on All Orders @ JEGS

Autometer Mechanical Water Temp (120-240) - $96.99
Auto Meter 4333 Auto Meter Ultra-Lite Gauges - Free Shipping on All Orders @ JEGS


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Indecision said:


> Price is definitely a concern, and I get that... about $100 more for a Electric vs Mechanical water temp gauge on Jegs.
> 
> Autometer Ultralight Full Sweep Electric Water Temp (100-260) - $195.99
> Auto Meter 4354 Auto Meter Ultra-Lite Gauges - Free Shipping on All Orders @ JEGS
> ...


:banghead: /End of argument. :leaving:










:lol:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Not for me, man... I have a tendency to buy what I feel is higher quality. That often means paying more. 

Especially with the Elite Series gauges... I LOVE the built in warning light function and full dial alert. Plus the ability to say control an electric fan with the water temp gauge or any other accessory you may need.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

From my restoration mindset, OEM. You make sure the senders are in good condition and just do what (GM in our case) they spent millions developing. Hot rods and racers, no rules free-for-all. You get what you like, can read quickly, can afford, etc. Aesthetics, depends on the car. Suppose you want to replicate a "day 2" car (I see a trend toward that lately) and want the items with the same "vibe" that existed in the car's youth. That would be extra or additional mechanicals installed right where a long-legged driver (like me) would occasionally drag his shins on (!). Tachometers, I LOVE mechanical tachs! Forget accuracy. That needle with the extra bit of bounce to it is just plain kool. And of course you always spin the tach to your ideal shift RPM at 12 o'clock. I even do that on my snowmobiles so all I need to see is "high noon" at peak. Absolutely no time to "read" a gauge on a sled at 120MPH. I thought I had a picture of it, but an alternative to the gratuitous under dash gauge mounts. I built an aluminum housing that was about 8" deep and high enough to hold the 3 gauges the customer wanted. The "box" portion was .100 aluminum bent to replicate the angles found on the 65 gauges and radio/control facia on both sides. The face plate was flat and carried the 3, screwed into tabs that were recessed about 1/2" in. 2 "legs" were fabbed at an appropriate angle for looks and ease of reading and they screwed through the floor. The bottom was open between the legs so as not to keep too much heat from the gauges lights. I polished the edge of the housing, woodgrained the face to match the OEM cluster, and painted the rest semi-gloss black with a bit of conservative texture. It was a no console car and made a nice finish item.


----------

